# hot at east pass



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

got three, missed several, waders and boats everywhere !


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice. Looks like a couple good dinners and a breakfast


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool ! Hushpuppies,fries ,and a big glass of sweet tea , dang now I have to go eat something .


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice fish and you are right, boats everywhere.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Job.....Nice sizes.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

One of those waders was me, my fish look like yours...3ea with largest right at 21 inches. I was there for about an hour....had a date with the wife.
Best nights so far was Tue and Wed.....I froze Tuesday and wind was nuts...but they were everywhere limited out on short stretch of beach in about an hour.


----------

